# Forum > MMO Trading Market > FPS Buy Sell Trade > Call of Duty Buy Sell Trade > [Selling Aimbot] Private & Slotted & Undetected Cheat for COD MW 2 / WZ 2 with included HWID Spoofer

## abdallagiankarlo

Discord invite
Honey | Main Server 

===========================

Price list:

30 days - 50 EUR 

Lifetime - 200 EUR 


Available payment methods: 
PayPal / Credit or Debit Cards /
Any cryptocurrency / CashApp / 
WeChat / AliPay

===========================

Status and system requirements:

- Status: UNDETECTED

- Slots amount: 48 slots total

- Compatible Windows Version: Windows 10 - 1803-22H2 / Windows 11

- Compatible CPUs: Intel / AMD 

===========================

Functions list:

Aimbot: 

• Aim at Players
• Custom Aim Key
• Custom Bone Selection (Head, Chest, Neck)
• Custom Fov Slider
• Aim Fov Circle
• Aim Smooth Settings

ESP:

• Player Name
• Player Box
• Player Health
• Player Bone
• Player Snapline
• Friendly
• Vehicle Name
• Vehicle Box
• Explosive
• Dead Players
• View Distance Slides

MISC:

• Hard Unlock
• Custom Crosshair selection
• Streamproof
• Remove Recoil
• Radar
• Show Enemies
• Show Friendlies
• Remove Radar Background
• Custom Radar Position
• Spectator counter
• English / Korean / Chinese / Russian menu

===========================

Slot System status:

30 days - 31 / 36

Lifetime - 7 / 12

===========================

By buying this - you will get access to

1) Warzone
2) MW 2 
3) WZ 
4) Cold War
5) Vanguard
6) MW 1
7) Unlock Tool

===========================

Discord invite
Honey | Main Server

----------

